# Large format dye sublimation printer



## mkharib (May 26, 2017)

Hi I would like to introduce myself I am a new member, and I would like your advice on a large format dye sublimation printer which will allow me to print bulk quantity of t-shirts and tank tops with efficient way. 

I am thinking of investing on "Roland Texart™ RT-640." Please let me know if its the right choice. Please, advice regarding the Heat Press machine. 

Thank you


----------



## Steve Fuentes (Mar 30, 2016)

mkharib said:


> Hi I would like to introduce myself I am a new member, and I would like your advice on a large format dye sublimation printer which will allow me to print bulk quantity of t-shirts and tank tops with efficient way.
> 
> I am thinking of investing on "Roland Texart™ RT-640." Please let me know if its the right choice. Please, advice regarding the Heat Press machine.
> 
> Thank you


Mutoh valuejet 1638 or 2638 are good printers. Mimaki makes a good printer as well. you would also need to consider the cost of ink depending on the printer used. which is a huge factor in my opinion. adding a bulk system would be nice to bypass the over charge on ink cartridges. AIT roll to roll (oil heated) heat presses is what I've seen in action at a few large dye sub companies. I'm sending you a pm


----------



## mkharib (May 26, 2017)

Steve Fuentes said:


> Mutoh valuejet 1638 or 2638 are good printers. Mimaki makes a good printer as well. you would also need to consider the cost of ink depending on the printer used. which is a huge factor in my opinion. adding a bulk system would be nice to bypass the over charge on ink cartridges. AIT roll to roll (oil heated) heat presses is what I've seen in action at a few large dye sub companies. I'm sending you a pm


Thank you for your advice. 

i will be waiting for your PM.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

So many variables. First that is a pretty large investment just for t-shirts/tank tops as there really is little sense in buying a 64" printer without at least a 60 x 40 press which is serious money. You are starting to push $50K turn key and that is a lot of shirts in a very crowded market.

The other issue when selecting a printer is who will do service work, especially in warranty. Not sure about Roland but you purchase a Mutoh and drop dye sub ink into you void your warranty to the ink delivery part of the printer which is basically everything that typically goes wrong. This is why in most cases it is very important to purchase a printer through the company you purchase ink from and understand up front what happens if the printer goes down in warranty. I am not sure about all companies but when we had our Mutoh go down under warranty Coastal picked up the cost as that is who we bought the ink and printer from. You really need to understand the warranty issue before you commit to buying the printer from a vendor.


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

Steve Fuentes said:


> Mutoh valuejet 1638 or 2638 are good printers. Mimaki makes a good printer as well. you would also need to consider the cost of ink depending on the printer used. which is a huge factor in my opinion. adding a bulk system would be nice to bypass the over charge on ink cartridges. AIT roll to roll (oil heated) heat presses is what I've seen in action at a few large dye sub companies. I'm sending you a pm


Mutoh 1638 or 2638 are good printers but I would not consider them entry level. And why would you buy or recommend a 2638 for someone mentioning T-Shirts and Tank Tops? If you know you will be printing large volume then a 1638WX or 1948WX would be a great machine. You also have the option of Mimaki JV300 or Epson F9200 in that price range. 

I'll break it down into 3 categories of printer utilizing the Epson printhead, Entry Level 44"; Entry Level 64"l; and Production Level 64" based on what we sell. There are also non-Epson printhead printers worth considering for high production needs. 

Entry Level 44"
- Mutoh RJ900X - 4 color
- Epson F6200 - 4 color

Entry Level 64"
- Mimaki TS30-1300 (54") - 4/8 color
- Mimaki JV150 - 4/8 color
- Mutoh 1624WX - 4 color
- Mutoh 1628WX - 4/8 color
- Epson F7200 - 4 color

Production Level
- Mimaki JV300 - 4/8 color
- Mutoh 1638WX - 4/8 color
- Mutoh 1948WX - 4/8 color
- Epson F9200 - 4 color

As far as heat presses, depending on production needs you have the option of platen or rotary heat presses. I'd be happy to discuss further via PM is you would like. Both have advantages depending on how you're wanting to produce your goods.


----------



## mkharib (May 26, 2017)

danielschelin said:


> Mutoh 1638 or 2638 are good printers but I would not consider them entry level. And why would you buy or recommend a 2638 for someone mentioning T-Shirts and Tank Tops? If you know you will be printing large volume then a 1638WX or 1948WX would be a great machine. You also have the option of Mimaki JV300 or Epson F9200 in that price range.
> 
> I'll break it down into 3 categories of printer utilizing the Epson printhead, Entry Level 44"; Entry Level 64"l; and Production Level 64" based on what we sell. There are also non-Epson printhead printers worth considering for high production needs.
> 
> ...




why you didn't list the roland printers


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

I didn't list Roland for 2 reasons. 1st, I'm not a dealer for them. 2nd, I believe they are overpriced for the options available. I believe you will get more bang for your buck with the options that I have previously mentioned. I believe in being self reliant and I teach my clients to be self reliant as well. The more they understand about their equipment, the more in control they are. Does Roland make a good machine. I believe they do. If you are the type of client that has a hands off approach and does not want to be fully involved with your business, Roland is an option. For those that want to have complete control over their workflow Mimaki and Mutoh are better options IMHO.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Well, I couldn't find the exact comparison. But here is the Epson F6070 vs the Mutoh RJ900X


----------



## danielschelin (Apr 1, 2011)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Well, I couldn't find the exact comparison. But here is the Epson F6070 vs the Mutoh RJ900X


Thanks DrivingZiggy for the comparison. 

Speeds comparisons like the one in the video, while somewhat useful, are usually biased with a motive to sell one or the other. Both these printers are good machines and a couple of factors need to be addressed. If the Epson does a cleaning before printing, or if you need to clean your printer before or during a print, you will lose a lot of time. Where a Mutoh might take 1-2 minutes to perform a good cleaning, the Epson will take significantly longer. Need to run a cleaning 2, 3, or 4 times before you can start printing and you're now wasted a significant amount of print time. That said, the Epson indeed has a faster printhead. There are 360 nozzles per row and 8 rows being utilized in a print. That's 2880 nozzles. The mutoh RJ900X has half that. The more nozzles, the higher the resolution you can achieve within a certain pass mode. Given that, the mutoh is usually just as capable in matching the Epson in speeds if the resolution is lowered. On fabric this isn't a big deal. On Metal, that can be a problem, as you need the resolution in order achieve the photographic images you're after. It's important to discuss your needs with a dealer that understands these differences and capabilities so that you can make an informed decision on your purchases. 

Daniel Schelin
Digitally Driven, LLC.
208-391-5127


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

With the Epson, you're also stuck using their ink only, whereas with Mutoh, there are a variety of different ink choices for you. 

I chose the latter (MUTOH) and am glad I did. Have owned two RJ900s and now a 1628. Wouldn't change it for the world!


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

I purchased my Epson F6200 and I have not had any kind of issues, this printer can print on fabric or you can do photography with it. The detail I can get with this printer you would have to buy a much more expensive machine. Ink wise epson inks are great and they are not expensive considering its a refillable container. I do have a G/N Maxi Press 32 x 42 Manual press for sale if you are interested. Good Luck on your decision on what printer to buy..


----------

